# Motocaddy S1 pulling left



## robemosc (Mar 28, 2016)

2nd outing with my S1 and its pulling to the left.. any ideas why?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 28, 2016)

i would think that your front wheel is out of line ,and being new it probably wasnt tightened up correctly or,,,,,you inadvertantly bumped into something and knocked it out of line ,if it is that its a easy fix ,i cant really see its not.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 28, 2016)

its adjustable, youtube has how to do it vids


----------



## Lump (Mar 28, 2016)

There are little thumb wheels (one on either side of the front wheel housing), twisting them clockwise alters the angle of the front wheel. 
Mine was the same when I bought it (Motocaddy S3 pro), a little playing around got it tracking true.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2016)

I put up with this for about 6 months before I discovered it could be fixed. Do as the others mentioned, easy to fix and makes the trolley a pleasure.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 29, 2016)

It is a straight pull, or a hook? Maybe your grip is too strong?


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 29, 2016)

Ethan said:



			It is a straight pull, or a hook? Maybe your grip is too strong?
		
Click to expand...

Very good! You missed the importance of a custom fit though! :lol:

I managed to take my Powakaddy apart to change the motor and put it back together. If I can do this they must be simple things to fix (otherwise, I wouldn't have been able to)........ You Tube is your friend....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2016)

Mattyboy said:



			You Tube is your friend....
		
Click to expand...

This is true of so many things when you need to fix an item. Pretty much everything that needs repairing has a video on there of how to do it. I know I followed one to do this fix as the thumb wheels on mine had become jammed and I needed to take the wheel off first of all.


----------



## robemosc (Mar 29, 2016)

Ethan said:



			It is a straight pull, or a hook? Maybe your grip is too strong?
		
Click to expand...

Well played Sir! 

Anyway thank you gents! ill no doubt be up and down the patio this weekend!


----------



## KenL (Mar 29, 2016)

Does it move to one side without your bag on it?

Maybe just needs a little adjustment to account for your bag not being balanced in terms of its weight.  Make sure you adjust with it on the trolley.


----------

